# Wet tail? Advice please.



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Rhino, my beautiful Syrian has had a tumor on the outside of his belly for about 6 months. He is just over 2yrs now and was originally from [email protected]

I have noticed tonight that he has a slightly wet tail and a little diarrhoea round his bottom (only a tiny spec) He is eating and drinking well, and is lively enough, however this has worried me. A friend told me it was due to bad hygiene  but he is cleaned out religiously every week, with toilet corner every couple of days. I have not noticed any diarrhoea in his cage.

I wondered if it could be linked to his tumor? It was not removed at first as the vet said she thought he was too old to put under. It has never bothered him however it has got slightly larger in the last week or so.

Of course I will be taking him to the vets tomorrow, but I am just really worried. Is this the end?

Also, I adopted a Russian Dwarf from work yesterday, he was in adoption for ages and he was so aggressive. Is wet tail contagious....could he catch it too? They are obviously in seperate cages but in the same room.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Didn't want to read and run - Sorry to hear i know nothing about hamsters really so can't help but i'm sure another member will come along and help. If you posted it in the actual rodent section i believe more people check that part (I know i do!)


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you will post it there now


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

Wet tail can turn very serious very quickly, but this sounds like a very mild form and i wouldnt worry too much. As long as you are reguarly checking and cleaning it should be fine. It could be diet? i would just keep cleaning him as often as possible incase he isnt. But the vet will be able to give you more info


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Okay how do I clean it? Cotton and warm water? Thank you for your help


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you could add a little pet probiotic like avipro to his water it might help him. I would not feed him any treats now his tums probably a little sensitive


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

Tapir said:


> Okay how do I clean it? Cotton and warm water? Thank you for your help


Yep cotton wool and warm water is fine, or even just some cotton wool dry depending on how dirty it is.


----------

